# Links > Tutorials >  Netgear MA311 και καναλι 14

## viper7gr

Μετα απο σπασιμο νευρων και αρκετα τεστ πανω στο rooter μου με απανωτα κολληματα παραθετω την ολη διαδικασια για να παιξει σωστα η Netgear στο καναλι 14 χωρις να δημιουργει προβληματα στο router

1)Δημιουργεια στον καταλογο /etc ενος directory με ονομα firmware
mkdir /etc/firmware

2)αφου μπουμε στο εν λογω directory cd /etc/firmware κατεβαζουμε τα παρακατω αρχεια:
rf010704.hex
ak010704.hex
απο τον ftp του spirosco με την ακολουθη εντολη:
wget ftp://ftp1.spirosco.awmn/Linux/AWMN/Pac ... 010704.hex
και ακολουθως:
wget ftp://ftp1.spirosco.awmn/Linux/AWMN/Pac ... 010704.hex

3)κατεβαζουμε το ακολουθο αρχειο 
rf010704_14ch_prism2.5.hex 
και προσθετουμε την ακολουθη εντολη στο rc.M αρχειο του slackware 
prism2_srec -v -r wlan0 /etc/firmware/rf010704_14ch_prism2.5.hex

4)σταυρωνουμε τα χερια μας και κανουμε reboot

Αν ολα εχουν παει καλα η καρτα μας θα δουλευει και στο καναλι 14

----------


## spirosco

Καλυτερα θα ηταν να εβαζες την εντολη που φορτωνει το 14καναλο firmware στο rc.hostap ωστε να το φορτωνει αυτοματα σε ολες τις netgear (οταν εχεις δυο ή περισσοτερες).

----------


## paravoid

> Καλυτερα θα ηταν να εβαζες την εντολη που φορτωνει το 14καναλο firmware στο rc.hostap ωστε να το φορτωνει αυτοματα σε ολες τις netgear (οταν εχεις δυο ή περισσοτερες).


Σπύρο,
Υπάρχει καλύτερος τρόπος από το να κάνεις "flashing" στη RAM σε κάθε boot.
Γίνεται με HostAP 0.2.x+: με λίγα λόγια, κάνεις (με prism2_srec) dump το PDA σε text, αλλάζεις 2 τιμές και κάνεις volatile firmware flash δίνοντας το νέο PDA σε παράμετρο, _μια_ φορά (για την κάθε κάρτα φυσικά) και καθαρίζεις μια κι εξω.
Το έχουμε κάνει και σε μια Engenius PCMCIA ώστε να παίζει 14-κάναλη μετά σε Windows (laptop, scan κτλ).
 
Dump PDA σε Text:


```
prism2_srec -D wlan0 > my.pda
```

Patch, και μετά
Flash με αλλο PDA:


```
prism2_srec -r -P patched.pda wlan0 sf010047.hex
```

Θα πετάξει ένα warning ότι το νέο PDA δεν έχει σωστό checksum, αλλά το φτιάχνει αυτόματα πριν κάνει download.



```
--- netgear_pda_fcc.txt 2004-05-16 20:25:10.000000000 +0300
+++ netgear_pda_Japan.txt       2004-11-18 06:11:07.000000000 +0200
@@ -18,10 +18,10 @@
 0900 2f5b b182
 ; PDR 0x0103 data len=12 Regulatory Domain List
 7 0103
-0001 0010 0000 0000 0000 0000
+0002 0040 0000 0000 0000 0000
 ; PDR 0x0104 data len=2 Allowed Channel Set/Active Channel List
 2 0104
-07ff
+3fff
 ; PDR 0x0105 data len=2 Default Channel
 2 0105
 0003
```



```
--- netgear_pda_ETSI.txt        2004-05-16 20:37:17.000000000 +0300
+++ netgear_pda_Japan.txt       2004-11-18 06:11:07.000000000 +0200
@@ -18,10 +18,10 @@
 0900 2f5b b182
 ; PDR 0x0103 data len=12 Regulatory Domain List
 7 0103
-0001 0030 0000 0000 0000 0000
+0002 0040 0000 0000 0000 0000
 ; PDR 0x0104 data len=2 Allowed Channel Set/Active Channel List
 2 0104
-1fff
+3fff
 ; PDR 0x0105 data len=2 Default Channel
 2 0105
 0003
```

----------


## spirosco

Eφοσον εχει δοκιμασθει τοτε για τους κατοχους netgear θα ειναι χρησιμο.
Βεβαια οποιος κατοχος slack το χρησιμοποιησει, θα πρεπει να κανει comment τις αντιστοιχες γραμμες 
στο /etc/rc.d/rc.hostap για να μην επιχειρηται ασκοπα να φορτωθει στην RAM το firmware (αν καταλαβα καλα Φαιδωνα, μιλας για μονιμο flashαρισμα).

----------


## paravoid

> Eφοσον εχει δοκιμασθει τοτε για τους κατοχους netgear θα ειναι χρησιμο.
> Βεβαια οποιος κατοχος slack το χρησιμοποιησει, θα πρεπει να κανει comment τις αντιστοιχες γραμμες 
> στο /etc/rc.d/rc.hostap για να μην επιχειρηται ασκοπα να φορτωθει στην RAM το firmware (αν καταλαβα καλα Φαιδωνα, μιλας για μονιμο flashαρισμα).


Έχει δοκιμαστεί σε τουλάχιστον 5 κάρτες με τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα
Ναι, μιλάω για μόνιμο flashάρισμα.

----------


## machine22

Είναι δοκιμασμένο ότι πράγματι φτάνει μέχρι το κανάλι 14?

Μιας και έχω χάσει τον ύπνο μου σε προσπάθεια χωρίς αποτέλεσμα να ρυθμίσω σωστά τα κανάλια στα link μου ώστε να πετύχω ότι καλλίτερο μπορώ είπα να δοκιμάσω και τα 14 κανάλια. 
Ρύθμισα το rc.hostap να μην φορτώνει το ak010704.hex αλλά να φορτώνει στις κάρτες το rf010704_14ch_prism2.5.hex . θεωρητικά ρυθμίζετε μέχρι και το 14. φόρτωσα και σε ένα link μου (teli αν κολλήσει το pc σου ξέρεις ποιος θα φταίει) το firmware για τα 14 κανάλια. Να σημειώσω ότι υπήρχε ήδη το ak010704.hex στην flash και έβαλα το άλλο από πάνω.
Στον teli έπαιζα στο κανάλι 11 . στο ίδιο κανάλι έπαιζε και ένα άλλο link του awmn κοντινό μου. Το ένα επηρέαζε το άλλο. Δοκίμασα να πάω με τον teli στο 14 αλλά είχα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα,

Υ.Γ. δεν μου είχε κολλήσει σχεδόν ποτέ το pc μέχρι τώρα. Χτες κόλλησε λόγο προβλήματος στην wlan1. μήπως να αφήσω στις 2 από τις τρείς κάρτες που έχω το firmware για 11 κανάλια και να φορτώσω αυτό για τα 14 μόνο εκεί που χρειάζεται ? (αν παίζει σωστά)

----------


## paravoid

> Είναι δοκιμασμένο ότι πράγματι φτάνει μέχρι το κανάλι 14?


Ναι.
Ακολούθησε τα βήματα που είπα, είναι η καλύτερη (κατ'εμέ) διαδικασία για 14 κανάλια.

----------


## machine22

Το φοβάμαι το μόνιμο flashing

----------


## andreas

Αμα το κανεις σωστα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα
καντο volatile αλλιως  ::

----------


## jabarlee

τι θα λέγατε το θέμα, μια και δεν εμπίπτει στα πλαίσια της νομιμότητας, και καθώς ο hulk παραμονεύει, να πάει κάπου όπου δεν είναι διαθέσιμο σε οποιοδήποτε επισκέπτη του forum ;

----------


## dti

Θα πρότεινα να γίνει sticky και να μη μετακινηθεί από τα tutorials.
α) Γιατί οι συγκεκριμένες κάρτες δεν παράγονται πλέον και η εύρεσή τους είναι αρκετά δύσκολη ακόμη και για μας.
β) Το να θέλει κάποιος να πειραματισθεί με τα 14 κανάλια δε σημαίνει οτι θα παίξει σώνει και καλά στο κανάλι 14...
γ) Μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει να πουλήσει την κάρτα σε Γιαπωνέζο.  ::  Γιατί να του στερήσουμε τη δυνατότητα;
δ) Οι οδηγίες απευθύνονται σε κάποιους που έχουν μια στοιχειώδη γνώση του αντικειμένου. Τα άτομα αυτά μπορούν να βρουν έτσι κι αλλιώς πληροφορίες στο inet σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα.
ε) Αν υιοθετήσουμε τη λογική να μη φαίνεται τίποτε σε ξένους προς το awmn, τότε καλύτερα να το γράψουμε στους κανόνες του forum και ο Σύλλογος να αλλάξει το Καταστατικό του... ::  
Επίσης, θα πρέπει να μετακινηθούν *πάρα πολλά* ακόμη...

----------


## jabarlee

δε με ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος θα βρει τη πληροφορία, αλλά αν κάποιος μας καρφώσει ότι προάγουμε παράνομα links

anyway, αν δε μετακινηθεί σβήστε τα τελευταία μηνύματα

----------


## machine22

Ναι αλλά τα κανάλια 12,13 είναι νόμιμα. 
Γιατί να περιορίζομαι σε 11 κανάλια αφού και ο νόμος και η κάρτα μου δίνουν την δυνατότητα για 13 ?

----------


## dti

> δε με ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος θα βρει τη πληροφορία, αλλά *αν κάποιος μας καρφώσει ότι προάγουμε παράνομα links*


Υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα ..που αυτά είναι πευκοβελόνες!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αμάν ποια τι φόβος, στρουθοκαμηλισμός και αποκρυφισμός είναι αυτός ρε παλουκαρια… το ότι το γράφουμε εδώ δεν σημαίνει ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά κόρον και ούτε ότι όλοι οι απέξω έχουν την δυνατότητα η τον χρόνο να το κάνουν… 
Υπάρχουν τόσα πράγματα πριν τα 14 κανάλια της netgear που αυτό μάλλον θα μείνει τελευταίο… και μάλλον μόνο εκεί που χρειάζεται  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> Ναι αλλά τα κανάλια 12,13 είναι νόμιμα. 
> Γιατί να περιορίζομαι σε 11 κανάλια αφού και ο νόμος και η κάρτα μου δίνουν την δυνατότητα για 13 ?


O τίτλος του topic λέει για 14 ...

οκ μεταφέρτε μας

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Σε Debian θα δουλέψει η παραπάνω διαδικασία;

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Σε Debian θα δουλέψει η παραπάνω διαδικασία;


Anybody;;;;  ::

----------


## mojiro

γιατι να μην δουλεψει.....

που ελεγαν οτι κολαγαν σε slackware εφταιγε το firmware.
πχ εγω ακομα σε σλακ την εχω. το λινουξ πανω-κατω ειναι
ιδιο σε ολες τις distro.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Υπάρχει κανένας που το έκανε σε Debian;Μην πάμε για μαλλί και βγούμε κουρεμένοι...  ::

----------


## andreas

Το εχω κανει και δουλεψε  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Το εχω κανει και δουλεψε


Thnx Αντρέα! Αυτό περίμενα...Κάτι πέρα από όσα λέει ο viper,δεν έκανες-παρατήρησες,ε;

----------


## Vigor

Έλα Χάρη μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα...  ::

----------


## andreas

Δοκιμασε το, ετσι και αλλιως ειναι volatile. Επομενως, ακομα και αν δεν δουλέψει κανεις ενα restart το μηχανημα και επανερχονται οι ρυθμισεις  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Δοκιμασε το, ετσι και αλλιως ειναι volatile. Επομενως, ακομα και αν δεν δουλέψει κανεις ενα restart το μηχανημα και επανερχονται οι ρυθμισεις


Οι οδηγίες που έγραψα εγώ είναι για *μόνιμο* flashάρισμα.
Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός άλλωστε.

Όλες οι δοκιμές μου έχουν γίνει σε Debian GNU/Linux 3.1/sarge.

----------


## andreas

::   ::  
Ας το κανει volatile τοτε

----------


## Ifaistos

> Υπάρχει κανένας που το έκανε σε Debian;Μην πάμε για μαλλί και βγούμε κουρεμένοι...


Ναι  ::  

Βάλτε αυτή τη γραμμή στο /etc/network/intrfaces στο wlan που θέλετε να φόρτωσετε το 14κάναλο firmware

pre-up prism2_srec -r wlan0 /usr/local/lib/firmware/rf010704_14ch_prism2.5.hex


Ενοείται ότι έχετε κάνει copy το rf010704_14ch_prism2.5.hex (Μπορείται να το πάρετε από εδώ http://www.ifaistos.awmn/prism/firmware/14%20channel/)
στο συγκεκριμένο dir 

Έτσι το firmware φορτώνεται κάθε φορά που γίνεται up το interface και δεν κινδυνεύεται να "κάψετε" την κάρτα.

----------

